# Fedor>all vs Anderson Silva poster challenge



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

The challenge is simple, you get this pic of Anderson Silva and I staring each other down:



...and make it into a BELIEVABLE UFC poster (good enough for my f-book profile anyway lol). 

*Poster must include:*

UFC #(whatever number you like).
"Hackett vs Silva" (as event title).
Whatever date you like.
Whatever Venue you like (although a real one would make it more believable, right?).


The poster that I feel is most well-done will earn its creator 20000 credits + positive rep. However, if other peoples' posters impress me as well, I may feel inclined to give out consolation credit prizes also!


Have fun!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I'll give this a shot when I've got time


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Haha, excellent. I've been looking around this forum and there are a lot of talented photoshoppers, it'll be fun to see what you guys can create with your wealth of skills.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Keep the points 

PS: From a graphic stand point, the original pic of Silva wouldn't have worked as well.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks like a lot of fun, i'll try it out and see how it turns out


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Nice job plazz, the theme goes great with the title.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Ok, here's my entry..tell me what u think.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Holy shit you guys are ****ing amazing. I REALLY like your design and theme Plazz, but I think I prefer the text in DP's (just a bit more traditional UFC). Both are incredible in their own rights guys, you artistic bastards!


----------

